# Imagemixer 3 problem



## bettystella (Mar 19, 2008)

Good morning, I have a Panasonic SDR-H18 palmcorder. Came with Imagemixer 3. I'm running Vista and initially everything worked fine. A couple of weeks ago I went to put some video on my computer and nada ;-( when I hook up the camera and computer, the img.mxr screen comes up, but when I hit view or capture video, the screen locks up and I get a IMxBrowser.exe has stopped working and it shuts itself down. I've tried uninstalling and reinstall. the program, I've talked to tech support, they suggested I pretty much dump any and all other media programs ;-( that didn't work...any idea how to fix this and if not, is there another program I can use to get my videos from my camera on to the computer? Any help very much appreciated! as this is driving my nuts! Thanks,

Betty


----------



## bettystella (Mar 19, 2008)

Well WA HOOOO! I looked around a bit on this forum, found another post about the imagemixer...took some of the advice from there and bingo! she's working again! downloaded that codec and it would appear that that fixed my problem. Boy what a relief, this has been driving me nuts! Great site, I'm going to browse around and see what other little nuggets I can find ;-)


Betty


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Betty, welcome to TSF

You were too quick for us this time. Thanks for posting back with your solution. :smile:


----------



## bettystella (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Koala, I think your posts were the ones I read. So glad it worked, as I really like the camera but I'd heard such horrible things about pixela...now I talked to the tech guys there probably a dozen times, (they were very nice) they finally said they were going to have to send it in to their supervisor ;-( why do you think they wouldn't have suggested your fix? They seemed convinced that it was other programs causing the problem. well whatever! I'm back in the movie makin' business now! ;-) Thanks again,


Betty


----------



## malyala.venu (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Imagemixer 3 problem*

Betty what was that solution ? Can you pls share it with me..

Thx,


----------



## bettystella (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Imagemixer 3 problem*

Hi there, well I basically followed the advice I found from another thread...let me see if I can find it again. But what seemed to do the trick was loading K-Lite codec Pack. When I loaded it, it found about 7 not sure the term, but broken registry's? One of them was the imagemixer. It deleted all those, I rebooted, then reinstalled the imagemixer and viola ;-) I was back in business ;-) I am pretty much a computer retard so I was sure glad to find all the info. and able to get it fixed. Here is the info. I followed, posted by Koala in the other thread. Hope this helps.

Betty

Download and install the K-Lite Codec Pack, then reboot. Even if this doesn't fix the problem, it's always handy to have a full codec pack installed if you work with media files. Go to Start > Programs and look in the K-Lite folder for a program called G-Spot. Run this and drag the video into it from Windows Explorer. It will give you the full details for the mpeg and tell you if you have the correct codec installed for it. Post back with a screenshot.


----------



## Deep Raj (May 15, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Imagemixer 3 problem*

Hi , I have a Hitachi DVD HDD Camcorder with Imagemixer 3. I'm running Vista altimate and initially everything worked fine. A couple of days ago I went to put some video on my computer when I hook up the camera and computer, the img.mxr screen comes up, but when I hit view or capture video, the screen locks up and I get a IMxBrowser.exe has stopped working and it shuts itself down. I've tried uninstalling and reinstall. the program, it didn't work...any idea how to fix this and if not, is there another program I can use to get my videos from my camera on to the computer? Any help very much appreciated.
Thanks,

Deep Raj
Could you send on my email


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Imagemixer 3 problem*



Deep Raj said:


> Hi , I have a Hitachi DVD HDD Camcorder with Imagemixer 3. I'm running Vista altimate and initially everything worked fine. A couple of days ago I went to put some video on my computer when I hook up the camera and computer, the img.mxr screen comes up, but when I hit view or capture video, the screen locks up and I get a IMxBrowser.exe has stopped working and it shuts itself down. I've tried uninstalling and reinstall. the program, it didn't work...any idea how to fix this and if not, is there another program I can use to get my videos from my camera on to the computer? Any help very much appreciated.
> Thanks,
> 
> Deep Raj
> Could you send on my email [email protected]


I had lock up problems with ImageMixer on Vista x64, had the klite mega codec pack installed.. 

I uninstalled the pack and now imagemixer works fine.. what i need is a way to get that back on here and still use image mixer.

Part of the problem was this haali utility that would pop up when doing edits in imagemixer, which was part of the pack.


----------



## Gary Universe (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Betty / Koala,

I have this problem since I installed Imagemixer. May I know the exact link of the K-lite Codec pack you downloaded I cannot seem to find any that I can download better.

Meantime, how do you get to see that thing from the registry that are broken?

Thank you for the help in advance.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

KLite codec link in my signature area - not sure what betty is referring to as broken registry items - may be something that GSpot picked up or KLite did on installation and start-up. 
Try installing full pack for KLite and see how you go.


----------



## valyfilm (Apr 29, 2012)

bettystella said:


> Well WA HOOOO! I looked around a bit on this forum, found another post about the imagemixer...took some of the advice from there and bingo! she's working again! downloaded that codec and it would appear that that fixed my problem. Boy what a relief, this has been driving me nuts! Great site, I'm going to browse around and see what other little nuggets I can find ;-)
> 
> 
> Betty


What kind of codec Bettystella?
The problem i well known, and the solution is to delete the file HAALI MatroskaSplitter. I deleted it, but now, after a long time, the problem has appeared again.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

the codec she referred to was the K-Lite codec pack - on installation it searches your comp for other codecs and installs its own and sometimes if it finds broken codecs asks you if you want to replace them with codecs from the pack

Note the dates on the last replies are froma couple of years ago - in future it is probably best to start a new thread, and if need be, link back to this one for reference.


----------

